# Winter Rig Fishing



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

We are wanting to make an oil rig trip out of Pensacola if the weather holds out for us this weekend. It will be my second rig trip and everybody else on the trips first. My crew are pretty good fishermen just have never been to the rigs before. I really want to put them on some yellowfin. Do the tactics change during the winter months for tuna or just chunk on the up current side of the rig and keep some small to medium live hardtails out in the chunk line. We made bait at Petronis last time, does it hold hardtails year around or will they leave when the water cools off? Will the blackfin still be there like they were back in early October?

What about Wahoo? Are they starting to hold on the rigs yet? Troll diving plugs a few hundred feet off the rig and watch the bottom machine set to show the top 300' for them? 

Do the rigs still hold marlin and dolphin during the winter? Just wondering if we run across a small weedline is it worth it to put out a regular spread.

Sorry for all the questions I just want to be as prepared as I can. Thanks in advance for helping someone trying to learn about rig fishing!


----------



## Ruuruu (Jan 3, 2015)

You ever go??


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

Ruuruu said:


> You ever go??


Yea I wrote a report. No live bait. Caught a lot of blackfin not yellowfin


----------



## Sharknado (Jan 7, 2014)

I caught a Blue Marlin in February. We were 150 miles offshore. Pulling a small jet head.. We were crossing to Cancun and we're not really fishing. We had one line out thinking we would catch a wahoo


----------

